# 4.2L into Mark II Golf?



## redbeardedyetti (Feb 19, 2011)

Does anyone know if it would be possible to swap a 4.2L A8 engine into a MKII Golf? Has anyone ever done this? The idea has been running through my head ever since I found a parts car for 1,000 bucks.


----------



## gbisus13 (Aug 16, 2005)

do you mean direct swap, engine for engine? Sure it's possible, but not easy. the V8 is a very wide engine, as well as slightly longer than a VR, and the whole point of the VR is that it was a narrow and short engine for transverse applications. I don't think it'd work very well longitudinally either because of the required nose overhang length, the wheels on the mkII are too far forward in the chassis. I'm not saying it's impossible, but it's no herp a durp drop a VR into a mk2 and ruin the handling scenester swap.

You'd be better off getting a FWD transverse subframe (eg B5+ passat or fwd A4) with a fwd Audi trans to bolt to the 4.2 and then installing it MidEngine RWD (subframe replaces rear beam)


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

redbeardedyetti said:


> Does anyone know if it would be possible to swap a 4.2L A8 engine into a MKII Golf? Has anyone ever done this? The idea has been running through my head ever since I found a parts car for 1,000 bucks.


.....


----------



## WZRD (Jan 30, 2012)

*engine..*

I have a an A8 motor that needs some work that I could sell you really cheap.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

what's more expensive than a broke Audi V8? I wouldn't touch it even if it would bolt in. If I "had" to do a V8 I would go with a SBC or SBF.


----------



## v86sp (Mar 3, 2008)

Is it possible YES! is it easy NO. I've been playing with this idea in an MK1 for a year now. Keep telling myself it wouldn't be that hard and then I start looking at all the extra stuff needed. as a transverse setup it'a almost impossible, but as a logitudinal setup it is possible if you don't desire AWD or it being real functional.

What I would do if you want to embark on a RWD setup is getting a busted audi 90 get the rear suspension from it and weld it into the back of you mkII then use it's craptastic 01A with the center diff welded solid. Leave the front axles off and cut and weld floor as needed to clear the monster of a drivtrain. Result is a front engine rear drive short wheelbase monster. It will work, but it will be even more of a beast to drive on the street then a VRT and make less power. If your going for something different and fun to drive on the weekend cool, but daily I'd concider other options.


----------

